# new here just have some questions



## Shwats (May 29, 2011)

i have a 1990 stanza xe with the gfx package looks rough but runs good other than every now and again it will sputter between 3 and 4 thousand rpms im just wondering what are some of the possible problems it could have and any other thing i should watch out with the ka24e i dont really know much about the car yet im head is kinda full of info for a 86 celica gt-s witch is my project car the stanza is just a daily driver


----------

